# Que es impedancia?



## robertoo (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola a todos

Cuando escucho hablar de amplificador de audio y de bocinas de baja y alta potencia siempre escucho que hablan de impedancias de entrada y de salida y tengo ni idea de a que se refieren, ya que he visto bocinas de baja y alta potencia que tienen exactamente la misma impedancia, cosa que de acuerdo a la ley del ohm no tiene sentido. Asi que por favor me podria explicar alguien que significa este supuesto "valor de impedancia"

Gracias por su tiempo y paciencia.


----------



## JV (Mar 6, 2008)

Mira en wikipedia:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Altavoz



Saludos..


----------



## robertoo (Mar 7, 2008)

Muchas gracias JV el articulo que me proporcionaste me dio la explicacion perfecta (y eso que yo ya habia leido el articulo de Impedancia en wikipedia y no lo habia entendido).

Aunque por cierto, me podria ahora expllicar alguien como se calcula la impedancia de un amplificador a transistores?

Saludos a todos y gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2008)

En un amplificador "La Impedancia" no se calcula.
Lo que se hace es diseñar el amplificador para que pueda manejar "Esa" impedancia, es decir se calculan los componentes para que puedan suministrar la tension y corriente necesaria sobre "Esa" impedancia para llegar a la potencia requerida.

Saludos


----------



## luismc (Abr 23, 2008)

robertoo dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias JV el articulo que me proporcionaste me dio la explicacion perfecta (y eso que yo ya habia leido el articulo de Impedancia en wikipedia y no lo habia entendido).
> 
> Aunque por cierto, me podria ahora expllicar alguien como se calcula la impedancia de un amplificador a transistores?
> 
> Saludos a todos y gracias por sus respuestas.




Hola Roberto,

Es un poco complicado explicar en cuatro líneas cómo se calcula la impedancia de entrada de un amplificador, pero a grandes rasgos, podríamos decir que generalmente será la impedancia que presente la primera etapa, y esto se calcula por las características de la topología que presente esa etapa, por ejemplo para transistor BJT y Emisor Común, hay una fórmula que nos da la impedancia de entrada de forma aproximada para el ancho de banda útil.

Para un Mosfet o tubo de vacío cuya entrada sea la compuerta o la rejilla de control respectivamente, su impedancia será aproximadamente el valor de la resistencia de polarización que tenga, que suele ser de unos pocos kohm para los primeros y algunas centenas de kohm para los sengundos.

En cuanto a la impedancia de salida es un poco más complejo y se suele recurrir a funciones de transferencia, pero también se puede recurrir a alguna expresión estándar que nos calcule la Zout. 

Lo más fácil es medir Zin y Zout mediante software de simulación tipo Pspice.

Saludos.


----------



## ruso (May 9, 2008)

yo tmb tengo este problemilla de como calcular las impedancias y ganancias en un amplificador

el problema que tengo es que tengo que diseñar un amplificador con unas impedancias de entrada y salida que me dan...la cuestion es que debo hacer para conseguirlas?

yo pienso que sera agregando resistencias en el circuito pero no se donde colocarlas ni el valor de las mismas.  


salu2


----------



## luismc (May 9, 2008)

ruso dijo:
			
		

> yo tmb tengo este problemilla de como calcular las impedancias y ganancias en un amplificador
> 
> el problema que tengo es que tengo que diseñar un amplificador con unas impedancias de entrada y salida que me dan...la cuestion es que debo hacer para conseguirlas?
> 
> ...



Me temo que la clase sobre amplificador se la saltó   

Bromas aparte, las impedancias de entrada y salida no las determinan esas supuestas resistencias, sino los circuitos amplificador de entrada y salida y su configuración. 

Es un tema elemental de electrónica analógica y que no puedo explicar en cuatro líneas.

Suerte.


----------



## ruso (May 9, 2008)

luis mc en este enlace esplico mejor todo el problema y pongo un esquema del circuito que debo montar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23864.html

me podrias decir en que `puntos deberia medir con el multmetro para medir la impedancia de entrada y salida y la ganancia en corriente y tension?


----------



## luismc (May 9, 2008)

ruso dijo:
			
		

> luis mc en este enlace esplico mejor todo el problema y pongo un esquema del circuito que debo montar
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23864.html
> 
> me podrias decir en que `puntos deberia medir con el multmetro para medir la impedancia de entrada y salida y la ganancia en corriente y tension?



En este caso no se puede utilizar un óhmetro porque el condensador C1 bloquea el paso de corriente CC. 

Y en general no se puede utilizar un óhmetro para esos menesteres salvo casos muy específicos. 

El circuito que muestras va bien encaminado, está polarizado en activa, con una IC = 8,3 mA aprox., pero tiene algunos inconvenientes.

La impedancia de entrada Zin va a salir algo menor porque la Z de la base vale aprox:

Zbase = Beta * r'e

donde r'e = 25 mV / IE  = 25 / 8,3 = 3 aprox.

por tanto:

Zbase = 200 * 3 = 600 ohm aprox.

La Zin vale el paralelo de las tres resistencias:

Zin = Zbase || R1 || R2

Como R2 vale 820R Zin va a valer bastante menos que 500R, así que yo doblaría R1 y R2 por lo menos, pero sin pasarse, porque la corriente por R1 y R2 debe de ser sensiblemente mayor que la corriente de base, pongamos que unas 5 a 10 veces mayor.

Como el transistor está en activa, y Beta = 200 aprox, tenemos que:

IB = IE / 200 = 8,3 /200 = 40 uA aprox.

Otra cosa: si se quiere un amplificador de audio, se necesita que el condensador de desacoplo C3 presente una impedancia máxima de 10 veces menos que R4 a 20 Hz, como norma general de cálculo. 

Me da que C3 tiene un valor algo canijo. (bastante)

Vamos que casi lo tienes.

Ah! la impedancia de salida en este caso vale la Z de colector en paralelo con la R3, pero ya no recuerdo como se calcula la Z de colector. Creo recordar que para este tipo de etapas es bastante alta, en función de Beta, y por tanto va a predominar el valor de R3...


----------



## ruso (May 10, 2008)

muchisimas gracias!  

algunas dudas que tengo sobre tu explicacion:

a que te refieres con IC y como la calculas (supongo que sera corriente de colector)

y que es r'e

quizas no especifique todos los datos de el problema xq despues incluye variantes asiq te lo adjunto xsi quieres exar un vistazo.

gracias de nuevo


----------



## luismc (May 10, 2008)

ruso dijo:
			
		

> muchisimas gracias!
> 
> algunas dudas que tengo sobre tu explicacion:
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, IC es la corriente de colector.  Y se puede calcular de forma fácil.

Primero se calcula la tensión en la base que es inmediata por el divisor de tensión que forman R1 y R2. 
Sabiendo que en un NPN, VBE = 0,7V aprox., se deduce inmediatamente VE

Conocido VE y RE (820 ohm) se calcula IE

En la zona activa, hacemos IE = IC aprox.  y ya está.

r'e es la resistencia interna o equivalente de emisor, y depende de la corriente del emisor. Esa formulita la saqué del Malvino.

Saludos.


----------



## ruso (May 12, 2008)

OK  

una pregunta la R1 y R2 estan en serie o en paralelo? yo creo que en serie y a su vez estas dos en paralelo con Zbase no? 

y creo que hay un error xq RE=180; es RC la que vale 820 (lo digo x el calculo de IE)

esto es un mar de dudas jaja  

salu2


----------



## luismc (May 12, 2008)

ruso dijo:
			
		

> OK
> 
> una pregunta la R1 y R2 estan en serie o en paralelo? yo creo que en serie y a su vez estas dos en paralelo con Zbase no?
> 
> ...



Todo depende del punto de vista de la señal que consideremos. Desde la señal de entrada, que es señal AC, al pasar el condensador se encuentra en el nudo de la base con tres caminos diferentes, por tanto las resistencias están el paralelo, junto con la base del transistor.

Si consideramos la corriente DC que va desde la alimentación hasta tierra, podemos considerarlas en serie si despreciamos la corriente de base, porque impusimos como condición de diseño que la corriente por R1 y R2 fuese por lo menos diez veces mayor que la corriente de la base, por lo que no cometemos mucho error.

No he revisado el circuito, pero creo que los cálculos salían bien con los valores del circuito, eso sí, insisto en que el condensador de desacoplo tiene un valor muy bajo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 12, 2008)

Como existe la RESISTENCIA a la corriente continua, existe la IMPEDANCIA, que es la resistencia a la corriente alternada.
la impedancia es lo mas importante a respetar en cuanto a sistemas de salida de audio, etc, ya que de ser muy elevada, o muy baja, respecto de la que necesita el aparato, este se veria afectado y el sonido no podria reproducirse con toda claridad ni toda la potencia.

sin más.

hasta la proxima.


----------



## ruso (May 15, 2008)

tengo un gran problema!  

me pide un desfase entre Vin y Vout de 180º alguien sabe como lo consigo si tmb me piden que la ganancia en tension sea 100?

luis mc no cosigo saber de dnd sacas el valor de 25mV (donde r'e = 25 mV / IE = 25 / 8,3 = 3 aprox.) se que es la tension de emisor pero no se como la sacas?

thank's


----------



## digitalis (May 15, 2008)

La ganancia de tensión es el cociente entre Vout/Vin.

El desfase entre ambas, lo puedes ver en el osciloscopio, utilizando el modo X-Y. Consulta las figuras de Lissajous.

Saludos.


----------



## luismc (May 15, 2008)

ruso dijo:
			
		

> tengo un gran problema!
> 
> me pide un desfase entre Vin y Vout de 180º alguien sabe como lo consigo si tmb me piden que la ganancia en tension sea 100?
> 
> ...



La etapa EC (emisor común) ya tiene ese desfase a su salida de colector, deberías saberlo, es un concepto elemental.

La ganancia en este tipo de etapa es fácil de encontrar.

Ya te dije que emplee una de las fórmulas del libro de Malvino, ya no recuerdo como se deduce lo de los 25mV, creo recordar (hace 20 años que lo estudié en Tecnología Electrónica y ya no recuerdo !) que interviene la barrera de potencial de la unión, incluso la cte. de Boltzman, la temperatura se toma a 20ºC, etc. etc. etc. pero vamos, es algo así como g = 9,81 m/s^2 en mecánica, una constante que te meten en una fórmula.


----------

